# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Introducing new foods

## Rosa12

Hello i gave my son a frog for his birthday last month. We took him to the veterinarian for a wellness check and he suggested we start feeding him fish in addition to the crickets. We are trying to get him to eat from tongs or from our hand but had so far only eaten crickets as they walk by. Do you have any advice as to how to entice him to eat the fish? As of now he is not interested at all. And the poor fish just dies a terrible death at the bottom of the terrarium. We love our frog very much! My 6 year old named him hopper! 
Thanks a million

----------


## alane

put the fish in a shallow bowl of water so it can at least swim a bit.  put the frog into the water.  the movement of the fish might just do the trick.

frogs will generally be attracted to movement.  so dead prey might work if you wave it around with tongs or poke at it with a stick to make it look like its alive.

and frogs can be picky so its not your fault if the vets suggestion does not work.

I once tried to give my fire belly toad tank a bunch of earthworm pieces.  The frogs were fascinated, they all came up to look at the squirming piece of worm.  But then they just sat there.  Daring each other to go first.  Laughable.  One finally lunged...it took a while...the worm made it's goo...the frog eventually aborted.  Another one ate it.  What a pain.
If I put crickets in the tank, they have the most fun ever hunting every last one down.  So it's crickets for them.
I've seen them get a fly in the tank as well.  They are fast.

----------

